# New Old Merckx Professional



## zmudshark

I bought this for my wife (yes, I love her dearly) the other day. I thought I was buying a used Merckx from the 80's. What I got was an never ridden 1985 Merckx Professional with complete, correct Campy SR. The bike has been sitting for 20+ years, and all I have are the sellers photos at th moment. I've repacked all the bearings and am replacing the tires, but here is what it looked like 2 days ago, before I got it: 









It has never seen the pavement. It came from the estate of a collector. The rims are Fiamme gold 32 spoke. New Veloflex tires are on order, the old Vittoria's on it are too far gone. 

It has cleaned up nicely. It has a 7 speed Regina free hub (not free wheel) and hollow link Regina chain. The damn brake pads still have the mold 'hairs' down the middle. Leather wrapped Cinelli bars, 64/38, and a Regal Girardi saddle. 

I just wish it was my size.

I'll post better pictures once it has new tires, and I can do it justice. It belongs in a museum, but I told her to ride it like she stole it.

Candy Apple Red bike porn coming next week.

Why is it never my size?


----------



## caterham

Dear Z,

I hate you.

all the best,
k


----------



## caterham

!!!What???!!! 
No love for classic Merckx Professionals here? 
I keep coming back to your thread just to look at that lovely Merckx, z.
I can hardly believe that no one else has commented on her yet.' Guess it has to be an MX Leadpipe or painted in some proto-Postal team replica colours to get any notice from this bunch.

k


----------



## wasfast

Can I ask how much you had to pay for it?


----------



## zmudshark

wasfast said:


> Can I ask how much you had to pay for it?


A fair price 
It's been raining here for that last 10 days, so I only have a couple of pictures up at this point. They are here:
https://picasaweb.google.com/jhollosy/ReddyEddy


----------



## Guest

Well, in my defence to Caterham's rant  I have been away on vacation and just got home Thursday night.

To Z - I echo CAterham's thoughts. I truly hate, with an all consuming fire!!!! 

Stunning bike, just stunning.

I hope your wife realizes how lucky she is!


----------



## zmudshark

toomanybikes,
I consider myself to be the lucky one, but she likes the bike and realizes how special it is. Now if it would just stop raining for a day she could turn it into a 'ridden only once' bike!


----------



## caterham

*Rant?.... moi?*




















this would make a nice pair, no?


----------



## zmudshark

Like twins separated at birth.

I never tire of looking at your De Rosa, it's one of the nicest looking bikes I've ever seen.

The rain is supposed to stop tomorrow, so we may be able to give the Eddy a shake down, after 22 years, I reckon it's due for a ride.

Special shout out to caterham and toomanybikes, for the excellant advice they've give to an old fart who loves old bikes. You guys are what makes places like this special. 

If we ever meet in person, drinks on me!

John, zmudshark


----------



## wasfast

They do make a studding pair. The yellow details on the De Rosa are way nice. Here's a couple pics of a 1983 Colnago Super I restored last fall.


----------



## kjmunc

Love the leather wrapped bars.....I prefer the newer Merckx script to the old, but I wouldn't kick it out of bed for eating crackers if you know what I mean. 

And that Colnago resto is siiiiick. How does one get Cinelli bars that sparkly? Are those replated or did you just polish the bejeezus out of them?


----------



## caterham

wasfast,

That's incredible. I've never seen anyone do a buff & polish job to such perfection. Certainly when I rode my old 78 Super it never looked like that.

for your amusement, more yellow contrasting highlights. Seems pretty plebian after your lusterous Colnago.


----------



## wasfast

There's really no magic on the polishing, just time. I made a fixture so I could mill the flutes in the stem with a vertical milling machine. Next, strip the anodizing with Easy off oven cleaner. Remove all deep scratches with 220 grit paper. Work up through the grits. After 1500, switch to the Micro Mesh papers through 4000 grit. Polish with simichrome polish and wax with liquid carnuba.

The bars are always more difficult as they frequently get spiral scratches from insertion into the stem. Further, the Cinelli engraving (stamping really) isn't real deep so you can only go so far before you remove the engraving completely.

That De Rosa is super mint. LOVE IT!

P.S. This thread has become a Retro Porn shoot out....and I mean that in a good way. The only bike missing is 55Rad's Pinarello!


----------



## barry1021

Man there is some sweet porn in this thread!!!

b21


----------



## wasfast

..and Panto trumps polish every time! I love the pantographed chain rings. Too bad those days are over.


----------



## zmudshark

caterham wins, hands down. 

I concede!


----------



## wasfast

So did your wife get to ride the bike this weekend after all?


----------



## zmudshark

wasfast said:


> So did your wife get to ride the bike this weekend after all?


No, family obligations kept her away. Perhaps tomorrow it will have it's inaugural ride.


----------



## zmudshark

Mrs z has a couple of rides atop the Eddy now, and her Marin Verona is for sale. I think she understands why I love classic steel so much.


----------



## tarwheel2

Very nice. The skinwall tires look great with that color frame. What brand/model of tires are those? It's hard finding decent skinwall tires these days.


----------



## zmudshark

tarwheel2 said:


> Very nice. The skinwall tires look great with that color frame. What brand/model of tires are those? It's hard finding decent skinwall tires these days.


Those are actually some vintage Vittoria Corsa CX tires I had. I think I'm going to break down and buy the Veloflex tubulars for it, though.


----------



## Doctor Who

This is the best thread ever.


----------



## kjmunc

Can't go wrong with Veloflex.....classic look and fantastic quality. A little pricey, but I've ridden my Criteriums over NE roads full of garbage and haven't had an issue yet (knock on wood!)


----------



## eddymerckx#1

caterham said:


> wasfast,
> 
> That's incredible. I've never seen anyone do a buff & polish job to such perfection. Certainly when I rode my old 78 Super it never looked like that.
> 
> for your amusement, more yellow contrasting highlights. Seems pretty plebian after your lusterous Colnago.


had the same in red & sold it to a Performance Bike guy for $600 a while back,very nice, Btw, your front&rear brake cable routing should be in front of the handlebar


----------



## caterham

eddymerckx#1 said:


> Btw, your front&rear brake cable routing should be in front of the handlebar


The correct cable routing is and has always been predicated on producing the smoothest, most consistant cable actuation with the least kinking of the housing. That optimum routing layout may vary with each and every specific application.The fixed orientation that you suggest simply would not work with the specific brakes ,lever & cable guide positions and stem length that I use. This is the cable orientation that the bike was originally set up with when it was purchased nearly 30 years ago. The routing scheme used on this bike was correct then and it is correct to this day.Quite frankly, the idea that there's some unwavering period-correct style of routing as your suggestion implies is curious at best.


----------



## Guest

caterham said:


> The correct cable routing is and has always been predicated on producing the smoothest, most consistant cable actuation with the least kinking of the housing. That optimum routing layout may vary with each and every specific application.The fixed orientation that you suggest simply would not work with the specific brakes , cable guide locations and stem length that I use. This is the cable orientation that the bike was originally set up with when it was purchased nearly 30 years ago. The routing scheme used on this bike was correct then and it is correct to this day.Quite frankly, the idea that there's some unwavering period-correct style of routing as your suggestion implies is curious at best.


I was waiting for you to reply.

Milder than I expected ........


----------



## caterham

toomanybikes said:


> I was waiting for you to reply.
> Milder than I expected ........


Hi Too,
I must be mellowing with age... I think my first draft was probably a tad more colourful 
best,
k


----------



## zmudshark

eddymerckx#1 said:


> had the same in red & sold it to a Performance Bike guy for $600 a while back,very nice, Btw, your front&rear brake cable routing should be in front of the handlebar


Hey eddy#1, you may want to let Ray Dobbins know that all his bikes have the cables routed incorrectly too!
http://www.raydobbins.com/


----------



## eddymerckx#1

who is ray dobbins?, just looks different ,I never came across anyones bike in rides or races before aero -times,but if you like it that way, thats all that matters,theres REALLY NO CORRECT WAY.


----------



## caterham

eddymerckx#1 said:


> just looks different ,I never came across anyones bike in rides or races before aero -times...


cables routed behind the bars?must be some new thing, eh?


----------



## eddymerckx#1

a "few" pics dont mean anything,you dont have to try & prove anything to me,like I said there is no correct way to do this (its not set in stone),every1 Ive seen where routed different,pics you post wont change what I've seen.


----------



## caterham

You wrote:>>>"Btw, your front&rear brake cable routing should be in front of the handlebar"<<<

Now you say:">>>like I said there is no correct way to do this (its not set in stone),every1 Ive seen where routed different"<<<

So which is it? If it's a matter of personal choice, then what was the former chiding for? IMO, you just got caught trying to feign knowledge and ended up showcasing ignorance instead.There may not be a set "correct" method of cable routing but there sure are wrong ways. In my application, your suggestion is offbase and your rationale, wrongheaded. 

regards,
k


----------



## zmudshark

Guys,

It seems obvious that someone misspoke, and isn't mature enough to admit it.

We all share a love for all things Eddy, and we should find common ground there.

It's very possible that he really hasn't seen too many bikes without aero cabling, and the one he saw was routed non-traditionally.

The insults were uncalled for, and very unappreciative of folks who I, and I'm sure others, have relied upon more than once for expert advice.

In the meantime, I really enjoy seeing the great pictures and catalogs from 20+ years ago, please post more, and make this a thread of Great Classic Bicycles, and an appreciation of Ugo and Eddy and all the others that have made our steel the best rides evar!


----------



## Guest

zmudshark said:


> Guys,
> 
> It seems obvious that someone misspoke, and isn't mature enough to admit it.
> 
> We all share a love for all things Eddy, and we should find common ground there.
> 
> It's very possible that he really hasn't seen too many bikes without aero cabling, and the one he saw was routed non-traditionally.
> 
> The insults were uncalled for, and very unappreciative of folks who I, and I'm sure others, have relied upon more than once for expert advice.
> 
> In the meantime, I really enjoy seeing the great pictures and catalogs from 20+ years ago, please post more, and make this a thread of Great Classic Bicycles, and an appreciation of Ugo and Eddy and all the others that have made our steel the best rides evar!


Well, if it wasd good enough for Eddy, it's good enough for my Eddies! And my Bailey and my Ugo .......


----------



## Coolhand

*Moderators note*

The next personal attack posted in this thread gets someone a week's posting vacation.


----------



## zmudshark

Hey, 
On a happy note, I just ordered some Veloflex Crits for the Merckx to replace the old Vittorias. Texas Cyclesport had some on closeout. I may throw a pair on some DA hubs and ride them on the Ugo as well.


----------



## eddymerckx#1

zmudshark said:


> Guys,
> 
> It seems obvious that someone misspoke, and isn't mature enough to admit it.
> 
> We all share a love for all things Eddy, and we should find common ground there.
> 
> It's very possible that he really hasn't seen too many bikes without aero cabling, and the one he saw was routed non-traditionally.
> 
> The insults were uncalled for, and very unappreciative of folks who I, and I'm sure others, have relied upon more than once for expert advice.
> 
> In the meantime, I really enjoy seeing the great pictures and catalogs from 20+ years ago, please post more, and make this a thread of Great Classic Bicycles, and an appreciation of Ugo and Eddy and all the others that have made our steel the best rides evar!


I havent mispoke also you are putting words in my mouth ,you cant speak for me ,remember that ,:mad2: also do not assume ,I dont think youve seen enuff bikes from back then ,so I think youre the one that mispoke.


----------



## Guest

Z and Caterham, love your bikes.

This thread, sadly, is now officially a ..............


----------



## eddymerckx#1

all is forgiven,party at my house ,Ill bury the hatchet.


----------



## caterham

.....


----------



## Guest

caterham said:


> kewl, z. Velo's on 'ol Rosa and Eddy should be sweet. For me,I'll be tossing on some NOS clement burlap specials on the Vitus's GEL280's for the time being. ' Wife finally got her Bianchi Milano townie last week. Celeste,of course.


I am taking one of my Merckx's to Arizona and California in October.

In preparation I took the real wheels off ( GP4 rear and GL330 front) and put on a set of wheels with Open Pros and clinchers - figured I should get used to them before I go.

It seems wrong somehow - clinchers and no spare tire strapped under the saddle!


----------



## zmudshark

toomanybikes said:


> I am taking one of my Merckx's to Arizona and California in October.
> 
> In preparation I took the real wheels off ( GP4 rear and GL330 front) and put on a set of wheels with Open Pros and clinchers - figured I should get used to them before I go.
> 
> It seems wrong somehow - clinchers and no spare tire strapped under the saddle!


toomanybikes, 
How long are you going to be in AZ? I go back to PHX for the Winter around Nov 1. You definitely want to ride with thorn-proof tires or tubes there.


----------



## Swza

toomanybikes said:


> I was waiting for you to reply.
> 
> Milder than I expected ........


Cable routing in front of the handlebar would look heinous.

This bike is so fresh.


----------



## Swza

Swza said:


> Cable routing in front of the handlebar would look heinous.
> 
> This bike is so fresh.



Oh damn, this post is old as . . .
Oh well


----------

